# Anyone making their own plastics?



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Just got a kit for Christmas and have been playing around with it....I'm liking it, but already thinking I need some better molds, like the alum. ones. Any body have any tips?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You need to check out Bear's bait's lot's of goody's.And if you join the group guy's sell used molds on the site.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got my stuff last week. I have not tried it yet. Trying to kick this flu. 

St.Slippy asked me a question about the Dalhberg luremaking kits at Alumilite a month ago. I was not aware of those kits or videos. I ended up watching a video and have to try it now.  I did not order a kit. I just ordered stuff off the Alumilite site. I have been doing alot of searches at the Bear site and Del-mold. Very interesting. I have an aluminum mold and injector coming from Bear......... hopefully it will get it today. I am sure I will be trying all the different makers of the stuff in no time. 

I want to try the stuff with the musky baits . I am sure I will sure alot of the first stuff will go in the circular file in the corner of the shop!  I will be able to do a post soon on things "not" to do.  I will keep you posted!

John


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Ive got some of the alum molds of ebay pretty cheap, but u might try lurecraft.com they have tons of molds.some times try tackleunderground to some of the guys sell ther molds there to.hope this help jody


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to make stick baits and used Del-Mart mold.
Very well made molds.

http://www.del-mart.com/shop/home.php


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

i have made my own for about 3 years some guys on here have used them i have about 11 molds glitter plastic a whole set up im looking to sell and will even show ya how


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

TackleUnderground.com and Del-Mart molds. All that is needed is at these two locations, in my humble opinion!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I finally opened the boxes and played around with the stuff. I got a mold and an injector from basstech. I was wrong when I thought it was from Bear. I am not a bass guy so I was looking for some grub tail molds from all the sources. There is one I like at Del-mart I may order today. I want to use the stuff on some musky lure applications.

Anyhow............ I opened my Alumilite stuff and started messing around. I make all my walleye / musky baits out of the Alumilite stuff so I thought I would start with their product. I don't know alot about making plastics. I watched the Dalhberg videos and started on my own.












I have a microwave in the lure shop and heated the product on a medium setting. It changes from a milky white to a clear as it reached the higher temps. It smoked alot and there were fumes. I have a ventilation system and that helped. When I mean smoked it was like a steam kinda thing with an odor. I am sure it is something you do not want to breath! I added some red dye to the product and give it color. I bought all the colors to play around with. I can use the colors with my resins to make colored bodies also for the walleye baits. I like the fact you can throw the scraps back into the hot mixture and it dissolves back into the base.













The mold I got was just a grub tail. Kinda neat how they CNC it in two halves with locking nuts to clamp together.













It is set up for an injector. You draw the hot fluid up into the injector and insert it into the top of the closed mold and inject. When you open the mold a couple minutes later this is what you see.












Cut the baits off and throw the plug back into the melting pot and reheat it. The injector is easy to clean. It come apart and you just pull the material right off like nothing and re-assemble. The "O" rings are slick!













I got some burns on my hands from being impatient. I got a kick out of it. I have a ton of ideas after playing around with it. I like to make my own molds and my head it spinning now with ideas. I am sure I will be trying other peoples to products to see how they work. I hear there are some that smoke as much. Sure you can go out and buy the stuff but it fun to play around and learn something new.



John


----------

